# Irish Mesh Hat



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi. As promised, I am enclosing the instructions to the Irish Mesh patterned hat. I found the pattern itself on You-Tube and from there made it into a hat. This hat is made on a multiple of 3 sts. I used Caron Simply Soft yarn but any yarn will look beautiful. With size 8 circular needles, I cast on 72 sts. and did a rib of knit one, purl one for 2 inches. Then the pattern begins as follows:
1) K2, *yo, sl 1, k2, psso* around to last st. Knit last st.
2) Knit around
3) K1, *sl 1, k2, psso, yo* around to last 2 sts. Knit last 2 sts.
4) Knit around.
Repeat these 4 rounds till desired length. (I did mine 7" from beginning) Then decreased as follows:
1) K6, k2 tog. around
2) Knit around
3) K5, k2 tog. around
4) Knit around
5) K4, k2 tog. around
6) Knit around
7) K3, k2 tog. around
8) K2, k2 tog. around
9) K1, k2 tog. around
10)K2 tog. around.
Cut yarn with long tail, cinch closed and secure tightly. That's it. Oh, by the way, psso means to pass the slipped stitch over the two knitted stitches and yo means yarn over. Hope this helps. Also enclosing the picture of the hat again.


----------



## arran (Mar 22, 2013)

how cute is that !!!


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Love it!!!!!
Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Interesting hat.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

A special thank you for posting the hat pattern! It is so different from others I've made. Look forward to getting it started.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's really nice, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh boy I can see some male Christmas gifts from my stash. A million thank yous.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

Sweet pattern. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That is a really interesting pattern! Thank you for the pattern; I shall look forward to making it.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you. The pattern is so interesting. 
Did one skein of yarn do it?


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

piaemn said:


> Hi. As promised, I am enclosing the instructions to the Irish Mesh patterned hat. I found the pattern itself on You-Tube and from there made it into a hat. This hat is made on a multiple of 3 sts. I used Caron Simply Soft yarn but any yarn will look beautiful. With size 8 circular needles, I cast on 72 sts. and did a rib of knit one, purl one for 2 inches. Then the pattern begins as follows:
> 1) K2, *yo, sl 1, k2, psso* around to last st. Knit last st.
> 2) Knit around
> 3) K1, *sl 1, k2, psso, yo* around to last 2 sts. Knit last 2 sts.
> ...


What length circular did you use?


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh wow! I LOVE this hat


----------



## SCouste (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern. This looks like it would be an easy and quick pattern to make for the males in my family for this upcoming winter. I can see many colored hats in my future.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

What a cute hat! Thanks for sharing your pattern!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

I love this hat. I'm starting in on my chemo hat making season and it will be perfect. Thank you for this lovely pattern.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, and your explanations! Love the texture and pattern of the hat; can't wait to make it for my grown daughter!!


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.
The rib is k1 tbl, pl 1, isn't it?
I'll start knitting my hat today because I have a skein of 
Caron simply soft ( chocolate) and didn't know what to with that.
Thanks again and send more of your work.
Grant


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Well now...wouldn't this be perfect for my Irish NIL for Christmas!! Off to get yarn TODAY!!! Thank yo sooooo much!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you... it is beautiful.


----------



## toomanypatterns (Dec 30, 2012)

what a nice gesture to share this pattern, thank you


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you so much! Lovely pattern!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. I really love this one!!


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

This looks like a fun hat to knit. thanks so much. I'm going to make this for one of my granddaughters.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful job


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. I love that stitch, nice hat.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I really enjoy making hats.
This is a prize one!
Thank you for posting the pattern!!


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you so much. Will share with our charity group.


----------



## NANNIE5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Totally awesome and thanks for the pattern


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

what a beautiful hat. thanks for sharing


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you for the pattern the hat is lovely


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I love this hat! Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice hat, thanks so much for the pattern.

I presume size 8 needle is U.S. size? Converted to metric = 5 mm.


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

ogram said:


> Very nice hat, thanks so much for the pattern.
> 
> I presume size 8 needle is U.S. size? Converted to metric = 5 mm.


I was about to ask this. I am assuming it is size 8 US and metric 5mm.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

I really like this hat! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for the pattern, it's very pretty. I knit for the homeless and this will a nice departure from the usual watch cap style


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Robin Redhead said:


> Thank you. The pattern is so interesting.
> Did one skein of yarn do it?


Yes, one skein is more than enough. Enjoy making it as much as I did.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

What a lovely hat. The stitch is so neat looking. I'll make it for GD who is a hat/cap collector. Thanks for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you. Can't wait to try!


----------



## heidisoma (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. My DIL would like a hat for xmas. I have the yarn but could not decide on a pattern. Problem solved. Love this pattern.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your hat, and thank you very much for the pattern!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Been looking for something like that to try some handspun on..


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks nice & warm. Thank you


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you, love the hat.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your lovely pattern.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I love making hats and this one is especially pretty. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you very much for sharing the picture and pattern. I love it!

Jan


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. It looks very cozy.


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Awesome hat. I am starting it tonight.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Started one on straights yesterday - The texture is very nice; Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you. I really like the pattern. The only problem I have with You Tube is that they want me to sit there while they show me how to make the pattern. That is very important while I am clueless, but once I have the jist of it I want the printed pattern. 

And here you come to the rescue. :-D


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

I really like this pattern....but I'm a beginner and need to ask a dumb question...is this done in the round? I see the pattern says just to cinch the remaining sts, nothing about seaming That would be great, as I'm trying to learn circular knitting.
Thanks !


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

glenniemae said:


> I really like this pattern....but I'm a beginner and need to ask a dumb question...is this done in the round? I see the pattern says just to cinch the remaining sts, nothing about seaming That would be great, as I'm trying to learn circular knitting.
> Thanks !


There is no such thing as a dumb question. Yes, this hat was done on round needles. I was very intimidated by round needles at first but now that I learned how to use them, I don't use anything else (except the double pointed needles when the hat gets too small to handle on the round needles) That way there are no seams in the back. I just love that part. Keep in touch & happy knitting.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for this pattern and the instructions. Very easy to understand which is what I need LOL. Looks like this is one you can work on while watching TV. My question is, and maybe it missed it, is what size does this fit? Average male or female? Thanks. Definitely going to make this one.


----------



## owenseamus (Mar 10, 2013)

Great Hat and Great KP'r for sharing with all of us.
I can hardly wait to make these for my 2 Irish Daughters, 1 GD & 1 GS and 3 little Irish girl neighbors. So cute!!


----------



## KateMassachusetts (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! I started one today. It's a lovely pattern. 

I'm curious though...why is it called "Irish mesh"?


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you tell us what was the length of the circular needles you used? It looks like a fun project to try.


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Kajapi said:


> Can you tell us what was the length of the circular needles you used? It looks like a fun project to try.


I used a size 8 circular needle, 24" long. Hope you enjoy making this hat as much as I did.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the very interesting pattern. I have added it to my library.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll add it to the pattern.


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

is the 72 co for an adult or child co. If child what would be the co for an adult ladies chemo hat? thank you I am ready to go. Lovely pattern


----------



## golf nut (May 31, 2013)

i love it!
thank you for sharing


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

POTHOLDER said:


> is the 72 co for an adult or child co. If child what would be the co for an adult ladies chemo hat? thank you I am ready to go. Lovely pattern


The 72 co is for an adult lady. Glad you like it and hope to see your finished product on line here at KP.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

piaemn said:


> Hi. As promised, I am enclosing the instructions to the Irish Mesh patterned hat. I found the pattern itself on You-Tube and from there made it into a hat. This hat is made on a multiple of 3 sts. I used Caron Simply Soft yarn but any yarn will look beautiful. With size 8 circular needles, I cast on 72 sts. and did a rib of knit one, purl one for 2 inches. Then the pattern begins as follows:
> 1) K2, *yo, sl 1, k2, psso* around to last st. Knit last st.
> 2) Knit around
> 3) K1, *sl 1, k2, psso, yo* around to last 2 sts. Knit last 2 sts.
> ...


Thanks for the pattern. Beautiful work and color.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern. 

My daughter and I have been making fingerless gloves and scarves for Christmas presents for family. It would be really nice to add a hat to go with. I'll have to incorporate the Irish Mesh pattern into a gloves and scarf set. Who knows? I might keep that one.


----------



## doris greeson (Jul 26, 2013)

Having a difficult time making a Irish Mesh Hat.
Maybe I do not understand the stitch.
Any help would be appreciated.
Doris - [email protected]


----------



## doris greeson (Jul 26, 2013)

Need help with the Irish Mesh Hat. When I get to the third row of pattern can not get the stitches right. Any help will be appreciated. Doris


----------



## twc1197 (Jul 14, 2013)

Very beautiful - gotta try this one!


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

What is the length of the needle you used?


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Zraza said:


> What is the length of the needle you used?


I use a 24" round, size 8 needles.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. Another question, did you place a marker when joining in circle? My stitches did not come out right. First time knitting hat in a round.
Zarinah


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Zraza said:


> Thanks. Another question, did you place a marker when joining in circle? My stitches did not come out right. First time knitting hat in a round.
> Zarinah


I always mark my first stitch of each round with a safety pin. I'm sure you'll be as hooked on hats in the round as I am. Happy knitting.


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

This hat is so pretty! Thanks for the pattern.

Purlie Gir;


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Oops! I mistyped my neme in the comment (below) that I just sent. 

****This hat is so pretty! Thanks for the pattern.

Purlie Girl****

Sorry about that!

Purlie Girl


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for this lovely pattern! I just love it! I am making a shawl with Caron SS right now and I think this hat pattern will make a nice set for my daughter. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

Really cute! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Sandlover (Oct 7, 2013)

I just love knitting hats. Can't wait to go to the store for some new yarn and try this one. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing tjha nice pattern,


----------



## countess (Jan 16, 2014)

Love this pattern. Thanks.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

I bookmarked this page for the pattern back like a year or more ago because it was so pretty with full intentions of getting right on it. Well, I haven't hardly knitted in all that time due to traumas in the family and I'm just now getting around to it. I'm also teaching myself (via youtube) to knit continental. I've finally got the k & p pretty good (the ribbing was great practice) and I think I can handle the rest of it. I was wondering though...is the slip 1 done as though to purl? Seems like I used to hear that it's always done as though to purl, unless it states otherwise. I'm right at that point to start the pattern so if anyone at all has completed this hat, perhaps you can give me the answer and I will get going on this. Thanks for anyone's help.
Rosie


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> I bookmarked this page for the pattern back like a year or more ago because it was so pretty with full intentions of getting right on it. Well, I haven't hardly knitted in all that time due to traumas in the family and I'm just now getting around to it. I'm also teaching myself (via youtube) to knit continental. I've finally got the k & p pretty good (the ribbing was great practice) and I think I can handle the rest of it. I was wondering though...is the slip 1 done as though to purl? Seems like I used to hear that it's always done as though to purl, unless it states otherwise. I'm right at that point to start the pattern so if anyone at all has completed this hat, perhaps you can give me the answer and I will get going on this. Thanks for anyone's help.
> Rosie


Hi Rosie. Sorry to hear about your traumas in your family and hope everything is getting better. I'm also proud of you for learning knitting via you tube. Once you learn the basic knit & purl stitches, there is no limits as to what you can do. In answer to your question, yes, the slipped stitches are usually done as if to purl. On occasion, you will see some patterns that say to slip (knitwise) but not too often. Hope to see a picture of your Irish Mesh hat before long! Happy knitting.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

piaemn said:


> Hi Rosie. Sorry to hear about your traumas in your family and hope everything is getting better. I'm also proud of you for learning knitting via you tube. Once you learn the basic knit & purl stitches, there is no limits as to what you can do. In answer to your question, yes, the slipped stitches are usually done as if to purl. On occasion, you will see some patterns that say to slip (knitwise) but not too often. Hope to see a picture of your Irish Mesh hat before long! Happy knitting.


Thank you so much for such a quick reply. And thanks again for the pattern. Now for a lovely afternoon of knitting. Yes, I hope I can figure out how to post a picture when I'm finished. I will try.
Rosie


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks, it is on my to do list...


----------



## POTHOLDER (Apr 15, 2011)

Love this pattern. Very nice not to have to change to dpns. Hope the grammar police are out to lunch


----------



## knitonashingle (Apr 30, 2015)

piaemn said:


> Hi. As promised, I am enclosing the instructions to the Irish Mesh patterned hat. I found the pattern itself on You-Tube and from there made it into a hat. This hat is made on a multiple of 3 sts. I used Caron Simply Soft yarn but any yarn will look beautiful. With size 8 circular needles, I cast on 72 sts. and did a rib of knit one, purl one for 2 inches. Then the pattern begins as follows:
> 1) K2, *yo, sl 1, k2, psso* around to last st. Knit last st.
> 2) Knit around
> 3) K1, *sl 1, k2, psso, yo* around to last 2 sts. Knit last 2 sts.
> ...


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnieH (Jun 12, 2015)

Aaaaahhh, so cute!!!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you... bookmarked.


----------



## montiekelsey (Jun 21, 2014)

I have started the Irish hat and used the 72 stitches. The 24 inch circular needle was too long so I used a 16 inch. After doing the ribbing and maybe an inch of the pattern I thought it looked quite small. I put the stitches on a waste piece of yarn and tried it on. Couldn't get it down to my ears. What did I do wrong???


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, i am going to try this one.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you so much. Great pattern.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very Nice - Thank You :thumbup:


----------



## carolejw (May 21, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern - I look forward to making the hat.


----------

